# Retard farmers injury recovery log.



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

So I tried to lift a 1yrd tractor bucket.  Obviously trying to lift and rotate 600 + lbs wasn't smart. I have too much shit to do to be laid up. I re slipped the disc in mid December.  Still major pain and immobility. Working with a sports doc to get back up and at it again.  I have done it many times before unfortunately. There goes my hope of a bulk blast.  There are a few articles out there on the benefits of test,var, gh, for these injuries.  Here is what I'm thinking.

6 weeks

20mg ed Var
125 ew test
2iu ed gh
2mg ed trest
10 mg ed carderine.

The kitchen sink, maybe.  But you're not my real dad so fuck you. 









						Use of localized human growth hormone and testosterone injections in addition to manual therapy and exercise for lower back pain: a case series with 12-month follow-up
					

The objective of this case series was to investigate the feasibility and safety of a novel method for the management of chronic lower back pain. Injections of recombinant human growth hormone and testosterone to the painful and dysfunctional areas in ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Improved functional recovery with oxandrolone after spinal cord injury in rats - PubMed
					

At present, only the corticosteroid, methylprednisolone, is used for acute spinal cord injury to improve function. However, improvements are modest, and are associated with myopathy and immunosuppression so that alternative treatments are needed. Oxandrolone is an androgenic steroid with...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




No real strength goals this time around.  Just more weight on the bar. 

I'm not going to do a full "cycle log"  as I'm swamped at work. I just want to see how fast I can recover.  

Tomorrow morning consists of Jefferson press, Bulgarian split squat, hanging leg lifts,  10 mins less if I can.  Goal is to push without injury. Using "RPE" for my back. 

Afternoon is push day kinda boring.  A 30 min hike.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

Major milestone just now. When stretching I can bend forward and touch my knees.  This is where I'm starting from again. Side goal is to touch my toes again after 6 weeks lol


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 19, 2022)

You need a doc.

But I've used test on myself successfully to recover from DDD (deg. Disc disease) but some would argue it was not the androgen or anabolic that did it, it was me building back up a weakened area...same outcome.  

I recovered pain-free and the orthopedic surgeon cocksuckers said I had the back of a 70 year old and no option but to get a fusion or disc replacement.  The fuck?  My only options my ass.

I've had success using deca at late stage canine joint pain.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> You need a doc.
> 
> But I've used test on myself successfully to recover from DDD (deg. Disc disease) but some would argue it was not the androgen or anabolic that did it, it was me building back up a weakened area...same outcome.
> 
> ...



I have a good sports doc and team behind me. AAS is not new to me. I'm on TRT for life now anyway. 

My original Doc's wanted to fuse my spine.  Not happening.  I'm not giving up the life I have worked for. If I can't sit in my tractor or work with my cows then what did I work for in heavy industry all these years.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 19, 2022)

Sorry to hear man, and hope you can get recovery without the surgery. I myself have early stage DDD and looking to protect my back as well and I wouldn't want fusion either.

Subbed to your log!


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 19, 2022)

If you inject test in your ass cheeks, quads, or lats, it still works the same way. It doesn't enhance the specific site. Neither does GH.

Overuse, lacking nutrition, and you're probably dehydrated doing farming is what I would guess contributed to your injury.

Having a sports chiro is a smart choice. Relying on drugs to try to reverse your damage is retarded.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> If you inject test in your ass cheeks, quads, or lats, it still works the same way. It doesn't enhance the specific site. Neither does GH.
> 
> Overuse, lacking nutrition, and you're probably dehydrated doing farming is what I would guess contributed to your injury.
> 
> Having a sports chiro is a smart choice. Relying on drugs to try to reverse your damage is retarded.



What in the fuck did I just read? Please point out where I mentioned site specific injection. 

Over use? What I laid out is pretty mild and conservative.  Maybe I am dehydrated in the summer here and there after throwing 1000's of bales at 45lbs a piece. If you read what I wrote it's happened in December. It's -30 c  out! As for nutrition I have been dieting for decades.  Who are you?

Reliance on drugs to fix problems is retarded.  You do realize we use AAS to speed recovery right? Isn't that the whole point? It's doesn't work by fucking magic.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> What in the fuck did I just read? Please point out where I mentioned site specific injection.
> 
> Over use? What I laid out is pretty mild and conservative.  Maybe I am dehydrated in the summer here and there after throwing 1000's of bales at 45lbs a piece. If you read what I wrote it's happened in December. It's -30 c  out! As for nutrition I have been dieting for decades.  Who are you?
> 
> Reliance on drugs to fix problems is retarded.  You do realize we use AAS to speed recovery right? Isn't that the whole point? It's doesn't work by fucking magic.


I mis-read your "localized" gh injecting.

Good luck trying to fix a slipped disc with your retarded cycle.  Maybe roll around in some round-up while you're at it. Retard.

btw. 45lb bales are weak. Let's hope those are dry bales little girls can throw around.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm also beginning to question how you're such a badass farmer with so much time on the internet? Or you're just a little bitchass sitting around your grandpa's farm while everyone's working?

Let me know if I hit you the feels, John Deere.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> So I tried to lift a 1yrd tractor bucket.…


Man you hooked me with that first sentence. At least you gave it a shot. Now get that back fixed. Do you have access to an inversion table or other method of tractioning the back?


----------



## Yano (Jan 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> So I tried to lift a 1yrd tractor bucket.


I've done some extensive research on the subject and this has been put together by the top experts in the world ...


                                                          ..... haahaha I had to , hope ya feel better and the protocol helps out man.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> If you inject test in your ass cheeks, quads, or lats, it still works the same way. It doesn't enhance the specific site. Neither does GH.
> 
> Overuse, lacking nutrition, and you're probably dehydrated doing farming is what I would guess contributed to your injury.
> 
> Having a sports chiro is a smart choice. Relying on drugs to try to reverse your damage is retarded.





supertest_465 said:


> I mis-read your "localized" gh injecting.
> 
> Good luck trying to fix a slipped disc with your retarded cycle.  Maybe roll around in some round-up while you're at it. Retard.
> 
> btw. 45lb bales are weak. Let's hope those are dry bales little girls can throw around.



Let me get something clear right quick.

You call someone a retard.. because you cant even read the study....
(You also didnt bother to read past the first line.. or have the knowledge to understand terminology)
then get all whiny/Bitchy and butt hurt.. when the guy corrects you?

Lol, then you call the guy a bitch.. while your TROLLING someones recovery log?
One rule of forums is dont fucking troll recovery logs.

Dont be a fucking cunt because your too lazy and stupid to read.. but provide stupid as fuck advice...... while being too lazy to read.

As for fixing slipped disks... you're also ignorant...you can strengthen the muscle around a slipped disk to be just as strong as ever.
How do I know?
Because I did it... because many of the old timers here have done it.

Dont complain and whine like a millenial when you get called out for being ignorant.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> I've done some extensive research on the subject and this has been put together by the top experts in the world ...
> View attachment 17491
> 
> ..... haahaha I had to , hope ya feel better and the protocol helps out man.



Hahahahahah


Damn!  Some smart people out there. I always thought you had to lift like figure "a" while trying to jar it against the transverse plain.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Man you hooked me with that first sentence. At least you gave it a shot. Now get that back fixed. Do you have access to an inversion table or other method of tractioning the back?



Yes thank you.  I go to a sports medicine clinic where they use all that stuff on me. I'm lucky to have a lot of equipment in my home gym. Back extension etc. 

Ps. I did get the bucket spun around and on the tractor


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 19, 2022)

I am in HB


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> I'm also beginning to question how you're such a badass farmer with so much time on the internet? Or you're just a little bitchass sitting around your grandpa's farm while everyone's working?
> 
> Let me know if I hit you the feels, John Deere.


Stop the insults now. This is your only warning. Do it again, in any thread, and you will receive a 1 day ban.

Have a good day.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 19, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> I'm also beginning to question how you're such a badass farmer with so much time on the internet? Or you're just a little bitchass sitting around your grandpa's farm while everyone's working?
> 
> Let me know if I hit you the feels, John Deere.


WHERE ARE ALL OF THESE EMOTIONALLY FRAGILE JUICEHEADS COMING FROM.

Seriously, this is becoming a distinct trend and I have no idea what to think of it.


As for the topic at hand, I'm 100% in favor of OP pursuing a good occupational/physical therapist, provided that ins. will cover/you can afford it. The drugs may offer some marginal benefit, but corrective exercise/rehab can be absolutely essential in some cases.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> WHERE ARE ALL OF THESE EMOTIONALLY FRAGILE JUICEHEADS COMING FROM.
> 
> Seriously, this is becoming a distinct trend and I have no idea what to think of it.
> 
> ...



They dont understand how to control e2 or Prolactin.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Yes thank you.  I go to a sports medicine clinic where they use all that stuff on me. I'm lucky to have a lot of equipment in my home gym. Back extension etc.
> 
> Ps. I did get the bucket spun around and on the tractor


Plus 5 points, 3 for the spin and 2 for actually getting it on the tractor.  Would have been plus 10 if you somehow got the damn thing off the ground.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Plus 5 points, 3 for the spin and 2 for actually getting it on the tractor.  Would have been plus 10 if you somehow got the damn thing off the ground.



Pshhh
Dont give him too many points.
A high bucket is pretty much a rack pull.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> As for the topic at hand, I'm 100% in favor of OP pursuing a good occupational/physical therapist, provided that ins. will cover/you can afford it. The drugs may offer some marginal benefit, but corrective exercise/rehab can be absolutely essential in some cases.



Nah. No insurance or benefits.  I should clarify that the disc is no longer out and it's just muscle and joint work now.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pshhh
> Dont give him too many points.
> A high bucket is pretty much a rack pull.


Hey rack pulls need lovin too!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

This AM
All sets of 5 or 6 with stretch before hand.

Suspended leg lifts.
Jefferson curls
Bulgarian split squat (only 1 "set" lol)
reverse lunges to (3 sets only)
no cardio today.

Food so far




This afternoon is push day. We will see what kind of weight I can put up lol. I will update this afternoon.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

4x5 round bale unroll. Average weight 800lbs. Time 20 mins lol.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

Push day was a disaster lol. I have lost a lot and a long way to go to get back.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Push day was a disaster lol. I have lost a lot and a long way to go to get back.



Shit happens


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Shit happens



At least a "log" will keep me accountable to myself haha


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 20, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> I mis-read your "localized" gh injecting.
> 
> Good luck trying to fix a slipped disc with your retarded cycle.  Maybe roll around in some round-up while you're at it. Retard.
> 
> btw. 45lb bales are weak. Let's hope those are dry bales little girls can throw around.


Way to get butthurt because you said something stupid and got called out in it. 

Strong coping mechanism.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> At least a "log" will keep me accountable to myself haha



Bench more.
Want bigger triceps?
Bench more
Bigger chest?
Bench more.
Shoulders?
Bench more
Back strength?
Bench more
Abs?
Bench more

I guess I'm saying you should probably bench more

I like Bench


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Bench more.
> Want bigger triceps?
> Bench more
> Bigger chest?
> ...



Yup. Add squat more.  High bar, low bar, front. Just more


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 20, 2022)

And include more odd lifts like 600lb tractor bucket lift and rotate.  Maybe start with a smaller bucket this time around though.  Work up to the 600 hundo.

Working on farm you probably have access to some cool, heavy, odd implements.  You could be the Canadian Tom Haviland.


----------



## Yano (Jan 20, 2022)

An while your at it ,, learn how to cut some damn spring poles and set up a tripod with a chain fall haaaaahah Bucket Wrassling , ,that shits for the hired help.  Thats why farmers got big families after all ,, it's not that Dad likes the aggravation n stress of 8 kids ,, its for moments like this... You boys make sure that buckets on and taken care of by the time i get done cutting the back field were gonna need that by lunch time ....


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 20, 2022)

Remember, bend over, lock the knees and lift with your back.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 1, 2022)

Been a hell of a week! I haven't fallen off. Just a example, I had the pitless adapter in my well fail and had to dig down with my hands. I had the bright idea of pouring a foundation and putting a seacan over my well. Could only fit my hands down there.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 1, 2022)

Still on a modified PPL. My main rehab exercise, Jefferson curls has gone up by 15lbs each hand. Mobility and flexibility it way up!

Tonight I decided on bench and only bench.  Wide to medium to close. RPE 9 every set. Lost count of sets. Went at it for 1.5 hrs.

I'm back!

Diet has been absolutely on point thanks to the wife. In a 200 ish cal surplus


----------



## shackleford (Feb 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Been a hell of a week! I haven't fallen off. Just a example, I had the pitless adapter in my well fail and had to dig down with my hands. I had the bright idea of pouring a foundation and putting a seacan over my well. Could only fit my hands down there.
> 
> View attachment 17823


that sucks. especially this time of year.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 1, 2022)

shackleford said:


> that sucks. especially this time of year.



It got down to -38C ! It wasn't even the cold that got it. The well contractor used shitty galvanized fittings and didn't pack it in grease.  That cunt knew he would probably get a service call out of it for 10g's! Now I have to dig up the well @silentlemon1011 and I put in on the house we are building for our mom !


----------



## shackleford (Feb 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> It got down to -38C ! It wasn't even the cold that got it. The well contractor used shitty galvanized fittings and didn't pack it in grease.  That cunt knew he would probably get a service call out of it for 10g's! Now I have to dig up the well @silentlemon1011 and I put in on the house we are building for our mom !


you used the same guy??
I'd make him dig it up and correct it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## shackleford (Feb 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 17825


wow.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 1, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you used the same guy??
> I'd make him dig it up and correct it.



No point in the fight.  I have learned that by yelling and being a dick to get shit done, I just end up in situations I don't want.  I have quite a foul temper towards people who pretend to be men......not worth it lol.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> No point in the fight.  I have learned that by yelling and being a dick to get shit done, I just end up in situations I don't want.  I have quite a foul temper towards people who pretend to be men......not worth it lol.


thats wise..
i suppose you can count it a blessing that you wont be surprised by a failure at your mom's place.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 1, 2022)

at least it didnt burn up the well pump
i imagine it was running constantly?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 1, 2022)

shackleford said:


> at least it didnt burn up the well pump
> i imagine it was running constantly?



I pulled the well line through a 4 inch pipe into my "house" wife noticed the water within a hour or so!


----------



## shackleford (Feb 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I pulled the well line through a 4 inch pipe into my "house" wife noticed the water within a hour or so!


oh i see, im glad you wife caught it sooner than later


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 1, 2022)

4 am start tomorrow.  

20 mins liss
Reverse lunges (my fucking nemesis) 
Suspended leg raises 
Russian situps 

breakfast prepared and ready 




Pm is pull day after sports doc lol


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 1, 2022)

Wait, you and @silentlemon1011 are brothers?  How did I miss this?


----------



## Yano (Feb 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Wait, you and @silentlemon1011 are brothers?  How did I miss this?


Wonder if its like our family where the little brother is the big one haaahah. Doug is the oldest of the boys but I've always had 20 or  30 lbs on him even when he was lifting.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Wait, you and @silentlemon1011 are brothers?  How did I miss this?





Yano said:


> Wonder if its like our family where the little brother is the big one haaahah. Doug is the oldest of the boys but I've always had 20 or  30 lbs on him even when he was lifting.



He has Age/Height/Full head of Hair.

I inherited the size lol

I'm good with it lol


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He has Age/Height/Full head of Hair.
> 
> I inherited the size lol
> 
> I'm good with it lol



Sure you got the lbs on me. Let's face it though, you're like a 6' jacked Danny Divito from twins.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Sure you got the lbs on me. Let's face it though, you're like a 6' jacked Danny Divito from twins.



6'1" Danny Devito from Twins
For your fucking information


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Mar 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 20030


You're feeding them people now? 🤔


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're feeding them people now? 🤔



Times are tight..... They wouldn't eat me. I'm too stringy


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

So life has been shit. Trying to re vamp every aspect of business after all the BS of the past few years.

Still injured as fuck. Dropped all AAS after the first week as business finally picked up and started to ramp again.  

My squat went from 135x12 x 5 2 weeks ago down to 65..........fuck.  Just too shitty to push it.  

Although upper body is on its way getting back to size.  A bit fat but hey.....I'm putting on good mass. After 6 months of injury and Shit consistency for being able to lift...fuck it some progress is better than nothing.


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> So life has been shit. Trying to re vamp every aspect of business after all the BS of the past few years.
> 
> Still injured as fuck. Dropped all AAS after the first week as business finally picked up and started to ramp again.
> 
> ...


Dang dude, still look solid to me. Hang in there!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Dang dude, still look solid to me. Hang in there!



Thanks.  I'm on my way back up. Muscle memory is a wonderful thing. Hopefully 15 more lbs over the next 6 months.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 27, 2022)

5 hrs cardio and "lifting " today. I felt like tired dog shit. Too many hours riding a desk.

1 bush cord split with an axe. Didn't want to go easy with the splitter. 

I will regret it tomorrow I'm sure. 




Feelz like a heat attack now lol


----------



## shackleford (Mar 28, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> 5 hrs cardio and "lifting " today. I felt like tired dog shit. Too many hours riding a desk.
> 
> 1 bush cord split with an axe. Didn't want to go easy with the splitter.
> 
> ...


thats work


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 28, 2022)

shackleford said:


> thats work



I've never been in this bad a shape heading into the farm season.  I'm panicking lol!!!


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 28, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I've never been in this bad a shape heading into the farm season.  I'm panicking lol!!!


Ahh you will suffer the first few days then be as good as new....but I get it


----------



## shackleford (Mar 28, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I've never been in this bad a shape heading into the farm season.  I'm panicking lol!!!


i think once you gain some momentum you'll be good.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 30, 2022)

Keep at it Backhoe. The body wants to heal. Keep experimenting with different rehab methods. I’m not sure having cows lick your head while burying yourself in hay is going to work but its worth a shot.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

Where you at @Human_Backhoe ?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Where you at @Human_Backhoe ?



I drop off a bit during the farm season.  Between running a business more than full time and the farm.....I don't have time for anything else in a 20 HR day lol.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

Which cow are you.  It's hard to tell.

Are you still lifting during a 20 hour workday?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Which cow are you.  It's hard to tell.
> 
> Are you still lifting during a 20 hour workday?



Unfortunately the one with the smallest "horns"


 A day or two if I'm lucky just for sanity. I lift because I enjoy it. I am probably 30 acres of hay away from being able to get back to it properly.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 21, 2022)

This year I lost. 1 of 2 tractors,  the round baler, the square baler and 1 of 2 haybine's. Probably 30 hrs in repair time the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Unfortunately the one with the smallest "horns"
> 
> 
> A day or two if I'm lucky just for sanity. I lift because I enjoy it. I am probably 30 acres of hay away from being able to get back to it properly.


The fact that you still get 1-2 days a week in is incredible.  I can't imagine what my body would feel like after 20 hour days on the farm.  Respect.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This year I lost. 1 of 2 tractors,  the round baler, the square baler and 1 of 2 haybine's. Probably 30 hrs in repair time the last 2 weeks.



I'm part owner of and am the executive of my family's farm. I lease it to farmers, but we speak often and they are family friends. They are having problems finding parts....and fertilizer...and fuel.

People are going to love end of the year prices and selection. Gonna be great.

The fact that you are even lifting at all is a credit to you, sir.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I drop off a bit during the farm season.  Between running a business more than full time and the farm.....I don't have time for anything else in a 20 HR day lol.
> 
> View attachment 24949
> View attachment 24950
> ...



Why arent those lazy pricks grazing?

How much fun was it to go wrangle them up eh?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The fact that you still get 1-2 days a week in is incredible.  I can't imagine what my body would feel like after 20 hour days on the farm.  Respect.



Let not give more credit than I deserve lol. 1 working set bench and 1 working set triceps isn't much lol.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm part owner of and am the executive of my family's farm. I lease it to farmers, but we speak often and they are family friends. They are having problems finding parts....and fertilizer...and fuel.
> 
> People are going to love end of the year prices and selection. Gonna be great.
> 
> The fact that you are even lifting at all is a credit to you, sir.



Case IH bearings......from $25 to $200 in a year. One field is down over 50 percent due to lack of fertilizer.  It's not gonna be fun for people to afford to eat..


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Why arent those lazy pricks grazing?
> 
> How much fun was it to go wrangle them up eh?



The big horned mountain dogs come up now every night out of the pasture to sleep now lol


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Let not give more credit than I deserve lol. 1 working set bench and 1 working set triceps isn't much lol.


It's more then 99.999999% of the population would do after a 20 hour workday on a farm.  Hell, any 20 hour workday in any industry.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 27, 2022)

I know I'm fucking horrible at keeping this abortion updated.  Today was big for me.

This is the first time since December I have been able to complete deadlift's on pull day. Usually a get 1 to 2 sets than its quits. Today was 5 sets. I think maybe my back has turned a corner.  

I resisted the urge to go full retard and kept with the program.  Hopefully now I can start adding weight to the bar. Didn't break form and felt surprisingly good the whole way through. 

Its probably the Humapro kicking it


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 27, 2022)

I have been taking the time to do a ton of back extensions. From hanging in pain to weighed.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 27, 2022)

Awesome to hear! @Human_Backhoe


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2022)

Good deal man! I bet it feels great


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I have been taking the time to do a ton of back extensions. From hanging in pain to weighed.


Back extensions are magical. They helped me come back from a lower back injury a few years ago.

Now I do them for mass and their prehab potential.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

The Backhoe’s back is back!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 29, 2022)

Had a girl get a rope wrapped around her leg, cutting off blood flow. Thin steel core rope. Tried to grab it and hold her by wrapping it around my hand.  Apparently my right hand is not stronger than a bucking cow..... Finally got it again and wrapped it around a tree so I could get a rope around her neck.  Got the leg rope cut off and she keeps her leg and life. 

Bones in my hand, 0. Cow 1.

Maybe suicide grip for push day?  We will see. 

Fucking hell.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Had a girl get a rope wrapped around her leg, cutting off blood flow. Thin steel core rope. Tried to grab it and hold her by wrapping it around my hand.  Apparently my right hand is not stronger than a bucking cow..... Finally got it again and wrapped it around a tree so I could get a rope around her neck.  Got the leg rope cut off and she keeps her leg and life.
> 
> Bones in my hand, 0. Cow 1.
> 
> ...


Damn, man! I hope it's not serious! Hoping the best for recovery, buddy!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Damn, man! I hope it's not serious! Hoping the best for recovery, buddy!



Thank you.  I'm sure it will heal up. The ER's up here are fucked.  I won't even go in anymore unless absolutely life threatening.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Had a girl get a rope wrapped around her leg, cutting off blood flow. Thin steel core rope. Tried to grab it and hold her by wrapping it around my hand.  Apparently my right hand is not stronger than a bucking cow..... Finally got it again and wrapped it around a tree so I could get a rope around her neck.  Got the leg rope cut off and she keeps her leg and life.
> 
> Bones in my hand, 0. Cow 1.
> 
> ...


Dude. Dude!  Holy shit. I’m trying to think of something snarky to say but I got nothing. Just damn.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Had a girl get a rope wrapped around her leg, cutting off blood flow. Thin steel core rope. Tried to grab it and hold her by wrapping it around my hand.  Apparently my right hand is not stronger than a bucking cow..... Finally got it again and wrapped it around a tree so I could get a rope around her neck.  Got the leg rope cut off and she keeps her leg and life.
> 
> Bones in my hand, 0. Cow 1.
> 
> ...



Hero shit.


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

Right on man !! Glad every thing came out ok


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 29, 2022)

Ouch


----------

